# Engine Additives?????...



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

a couple of people have told me recently that the oil companies now add some crap to petrol to reduce storage time and i thought, what a load of clap-trap- but now i'm starting to wonder as last week my qualcast 2 stroke strimmer packed in and now my mc culloch hedge trimmer stopped and won't fire up again
















has anyone heard of this, a mate at work said that after about a month the additive turns crstaline









if they are right i'm going to have to strip the things down to clean out the carbs
















i think i'll get rid and buy electric tools, these crappy little 'toy' engines are more trouble than the 710









john









btw, we've just had two video players pack in-one yesterday and one today,todays breakdown is a combined tv/video and it's got my favourite tape inside (les miserables, the musical)and won't spit it out


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

ooops- the title should have read *petrol additives*

john.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> todays breakdown is a combined tv/video and it's got my favourite tape inside (les miserables, the musical)and won't spit it out


I did that at home when I was about 15......Wasnt a film I wanted my folks to see though









I bust the VCR getting it out


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > todays breakdown is a combined tv/video and it's got my favourite tape inside (les miserables, the musical)and won't spit it out
> 
> 
> *I did that at home when I was about 15......Wasnt a film I wanted my folks to see though
> ...















































john


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

re the fuel additive, I've never heard of it and I don't think they'd actually pass the regs if they did add something like that.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

pg tips said:


> re the fuel additive, I've never heard of it and I don't think they'd actually pass the regs if they did add something like that.


ahhh, cheers paul, it must be something else then.the strimmer whilst using it, suddenly went noisy(big end?)then when i let the throttle drop it stopped dead-oops i thought and had this nasty feeling that it had siezed up-it had,the pull start was solid but fifteen minutes later it would turn over, presumably the petrol/oil mix was short of oil









i tried it again today(with more oil in) and it kept firing but wouldn't start up fully but hampered now by the puller slipping on the ratchet









john


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

AKAIK there is no such additive to "limit" fuel life, but what's certainly available from the mower manufacturers is a winter mix which you bung in the fuel tank and run for a minute or so I believe, this has a cleaning and storage additive which prevents "varnishing" of the fuel system when its not used for long periods. Sounds like you needed that........then again I have never used it in my "Yard King"







great name eh? And it normally starts first time after a few pulls in the spring.......just like me really!









Best regards David


----------

